# Pool filter sand questions



## chey (Jul 21, 2009)

I plan on using pool filter sand since it is cheaper compared to buying aquarium sand in a pet store. This will be for my new 29 gal tank. I phoned a pool place and the price is $10.00 for a 50 pound bag.

I heard that live plants don't do well in sand ?? I currently have water sprite and anubias (anubias attached to driftwood) in my current tank which I will transfer to the new one. I was wondering if I place some gravel around the bottom and roots/base of the plants if that would help with growth? Buy some gravel similar in color to the sand so it blends in. Anyone tried this? Are there live plants that do well in sand?

The fish I eventually plan on transfering to this new aquarium are neons, cardinals, cories and ottos which are currently in smaller tank.

Also is all pool filter sand the same or should I be looking for something specific on the packaging?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Chief (Nov 21, 2009)

I know salt and fresh are very different, but I am questioning the quality of the pool sand. I have heard that silica sand(made from glass, mainly what you might find in non-tropical beaches) can release toxins in aquariums. Also, if this sand has any clay or otherwise contaminated content, can harm your tank/fish. Just my $.02. I can't say for sure what is in pool sand or how it would affect your tank, just bringing up possabilities.


----------



## IMIGHT (Jun 30, 2009)

Play sand or pool filter sand are both ok for freshwater aquariums. however, sand can get into the impeller rather easily thus destroying it or in the very least makes for a noisy filter. If you plan on sand in your aquarium for substrate make sure you cover the intake tube with a foam filter or a DIY substitute. As with any plants basic needs such as proper lighting/nutrients are required, most of the nutrients will come from ditrius/uneaten foods and fertilizers can be added. Depending on the species of plants you want in your aquarium, more lighting/less lighting, co2,ferts, etc, all factor in but in short YES pool sand can be used in a freshwater aquarium.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

10 bucks for 50# ouch, thats 75% more then what we pay here. where did you got for the sand?


What filter are you running, the ONLY filters I have issues with when I use sand are marinelands, ive had tetras and AC's on sand tanks as well as penguins(marinelands) I went thru 3 penguin 150's and a 330 in a matter of hours, the AC and tetras are still running strong with sand beds. fyi the marineland was 6" higher into the water column then my ac or tetra was. my AC is 3" off the sand bed with zero pick up. no inlet filter.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

For my planted tank I am currently using:

1" peat moss ($12/bale)
1" play sand ($3/50 pound bag)
and
1" pro choice select (had to order from landscaping firm $8/50 pound bag) (could also use just aquarium gravel.)

I add one layer, wet that hayer, clean the tank and level the layer, Then add the next layer.

I have found that (especially with the peat moss) maintains kh and gh and the plants go crazy.

my .02


----------



## chey (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips and information.

My filter is a Aqua Clear. 

The price of the pool sand is in Canadian dollars. Maybe it costs more up here?


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

who wants a pool in canada, its cold up dere.


----------

